# Bootet nicht "the boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible" Fehler



## redbull320 (30. August 2010)

hallo, 


ich habe seid heute ein problem mit meinem PC !

er möchte niht mher starten er bootet nicht mal bis zum logo ;( 

abgesicherter modus etc funkts leider auch nicht =(

und die reperaturoptionen der win 7 CD funkts leider uch nicht !

als fehler wird "the boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible" angezeigt,

ian wer damit was anfangen und kann mir wer beantworten wieich das problem löse?

LG und danke


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hast du dir die Partitiontabelle zerschossen.

Das hier sollte helfen: 

TestDisk DE - CGSecurity


----------



## redbull320 (30. August 2010)

das habe ch auch schon gefunden danke 


nur wie benutze ich dese genau?!

LG


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2010)

Steht alles hier drin.

Schritt für Schritt Wiederherstellungsbeispiel - CGSecurity


----------



## redbull320 (30. August 2010)

hmmm scheint sehr kompliziert zu sein =/ danke werde es mal versuchen 


EDIT:

da sieht man ja, dass das programm auf dm pc geöffnet ist aber ich kann den pc nct starten habe auch kein anderes os druf ;(

LG


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. August 2010)

Wenn die MBR und oder mft tabelle beschädigt sind hilft die win 7 dvd,einlegen und dann auf systemstartreperatur gehen.
Dann mit der win 7 dvdv nochmal booten,dan auf die fehlerkonsole gehen und dies ausführen
Windows 7 & Vista - Running Checkdisk from a Boot CD/DVD or Windows Desktop
Drucke die befehle am besten aus.


----------



## redbull320 (31. August 2010)

so jetzt versteh ich die welt nicht mehr ;(

habe NIX gemacht und der PC startet, habe mal mit tuneuop /ccleander geprüft über 1000 fehler gefunden .___.

aber wiesoo?

genauso: ich kann manche programme nicht starten, da sie angeblich nicht existieren wie z.b. Office =/

was zum teufel ist bloß los?

ich trau mich mein PC nicht mehr auszuschalten, da er wegen den fehlern vllt nicht mehr startet .___.

kann leider nur in energiesparmodus machen, bis dfaas problem bekannt/gelöst ist !

LG

EDIT: selbst alle Windoofs Updates sind wieder gelöscht, er findet jetzt knapp 40 neue updates, obwohl vorgestern keine neuen waren .___. was ist blos los?


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

Lade dir mal HDTune runter und poste den Reiter "Health" hier.


----------



## redbull320 (31. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lade dir mal HDTune runter und poste den Reiter "Health" hier.




habe mal hd tune gestartet

unter health steht:

HD Tune: SAMSUNG HD103SJ Health

ID                               Current  Worst    ThresholdData     Status   
(01) Raw Read Error Rate         100      100      51       0        Ok       
(02) Throughput Performance      252      252      0        0        Ok       
(03) Spin Up Time                69       68       25       9543     Ok       
(04) Start/Stop Count            100      100      0        852      Ok       
(05) Reallocated Sector Count    252      252      10       0        Ok       
(07) Seek Error Rate             252      252      51       0        Ok       
(08) Seek Time Performance       252      252      15       0        Ok       
(09) Power On Hours Count        100      100      0        643      Ok       
(0A) Spin Retry Count            252      252      51       0        Ok       
(0B) Calibration Retry Count     252      252      0        0        Ok       
(0C) Power Cycle Count           100      100      0        860      Ok       
(BF) G-sense Error Rate          100      100      0        1        Ok       
(C0) Power Off Retract Count     252      252      0        0        Ok       
(C2) Temperature                 64       57       0        1048605  Ok       
(C3) Hardware ECC Recovered      100      100      0        0        Ok       
(C4) Reallocated Event Count     252      252      0        0        Ok       
(C5) Current Pending Sector      252      252      0        0        Ok       
(C6) Offline Uncorrectable       252      252      0        0        Ok       
(C7) Ultra DMA CRC Error Count   96       96       0        2510     Ok       
(C8) Write Error Rate            100      100      0        0        Ok       
(DF) Load/Unload Retry Count     252      252      0        0        Ok       
(E1) Load/Unload Cycle Count     100      100      0        860      Ok       

Power On Time         : 643
Health Status         : Ok



also scheint es ja i.o.?

LG


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

Jep, die HDD sieht OK aus.

Hast du schon mal versucht, das ganze System neu zu installieren? Bei solchen derben Fehlern ist das sicher nicht verkehrt. Achja, von TuneUp und Co. würde ich die Finger lassen. Die machen mehr kaputt als gut.


----------



## redbull320 (31. August 2010)

ahh daran gedacht ja, aber das ist immer solch eine arbeit, alles wieder neu auf ztu spielen, das dauert immer ewig 

aber wenn mir keine andere möglichkeit bleibt ...

LG


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

Sieh es mal positiv: Bei einem frisch aufgesetzten System kannst du alle schön in Ruhe einrichten und optimieren.  Außerdem schafft es Gewissheit ob mit der Hardware alles in Ordnung ist, oder ob es ein Softwarefehler war.


----------



## redbull320 (1. September 2010)

da habe ich ja ein seeehr positiven mensch vor mir 

naja wenn mir echt keine andere möglichkeit bleibt, muss ich wohl echt alles neu machen ;(

LG


----------



## Bruce112 (1. September 2010)

ja bei Tune up sollte man nichts verändern wenn man nicht so viel ahnung hatt .

hatte schon mal mit Tune up früher mein XP zerschoßen 

oder du hast den Bios zerschoßen 

hast du eventuel versucht den Bios upzudaten über windows deskstop

eventuel steht da Bios Terminated 

Windows DVD reinlegen ins Dvd laufwerk 

beim Booten Tastatur drücken dann kommt der windows dienst ,


----------



## redbull320 (1. September 2010)

bios habe ich schon zurück gestellt !

win läuft jetzt , und sehr wenig ahnung habe ich nicht grad vom PC , und am tag zuvor habe ich NICHTS am pc geändert 

LG


----------

